# Next day woodlice and springtails?



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

anyone know any stores that are open in uk that can do next day delivery on tropical woodlice and spring tails, looking to order tomorrow and get delivered thursday, i know lots of store closed at this time of year

thanks
mark


----------



## Ollie1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello there, new forum user here, rickslivefood.co.uk and swell reptiles are the best sites I've used for next day delivery on live food, I was looking at ricks earlier today and Im sure they had Woodlice and springtails in stock.

I've been looking for European Woodlice but have been unable to find some so far.

Hope this helps you


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

never heard of ricks until now, they send out frogs by post! :gasp:


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

oh and turtles...!


----------



## Ollie1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

yeah its a pretty good site, i used to order my dubias from there and there was nothing i could ever complain about. 

Im wanting to get a tank set up with a few hermit crabs and thinking of ordering them from here. (trying to talk my girlfriend round first ) haha!


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

I wasn't saying that it was a good thing....


----------



## Ollie1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

All livestock has to go in transit at some point of their life and ive never had a bad experience, everything is packaged suitably when you buy from reputable sites. Its not as if they give a turtle in a box to the local postman.


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not an idiot, i know animals get transported all the time, but yes, they are giving frogs and turtles to the postman - 

"Please note for the welfare of the Turtles I will only send them out by special next day delivery so please ensure you chose this option at the checkout on the website.

Special delivery guaranteed next day delivery by 1pm carries a £500 level of insurance. Please select this service at the checkout if you want the next day delivery option." 

That is royal mail special delivery... brought by the postman...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It isn't legal to transport vertebrates by the usual post, inverts can be for sure.

So I would think that livestock would be shipped via a specialist and licenced courier. The charge is usually around £35-50 per shipment

Just as an FYI

John,


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

it doesn't look that way. There's a basket system, and it just says to select next day special delivery, so you'd just checkout as usual as if you were buying live food.
once the site re-opens i'll certainly be checking.


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

also just to say i know reptiles need to be sent by courier, and i know how much reptile couriers cost. 

i wish people wouldn't presume i'm 15 with just a corn snake just because i don't have many posts.


----------

